

Simple deployment with git - mrous
http://rous.info/post/61783447375/simple-deployment-with-git
Description of a really basic git deployment strategy.
======
elclanrs
You can avoid pulling the repo everytime if you create a hook. In Ubuntu real
quick, with default LAMP stack:

    
    
        git init --bare --shared=group /srv/git/app.git
        mkdir /var/www/app
        chown -R www-data:www-data /srv/git/app.git /var/www/app
        chmod -R g+rw /srv/git/app.git /var/www/app
        vim /srv/git/app.git/hooks/post-receive
          #!/bin/sh
          export GIT_WORK_TREE=/var/www/app
          git checkout -f dev # dev branch
          cd /var/www/app
          # Run composer, npm, etc...
        chmod +x /srv/git/app.git/hooks/post-receive
    

Whenever you push it'll checkout the dev branch in your public web folder.
Now, that's instant deployment!

~~~
mrous
This is quite beneficial if you want all of your pushes deployed instantly (as
is the case in the post).

This was just a little post using pull as the simplest example possible. It's
a part of a toy project I'm working on and I didn't want to go in too deep...

------
pendexgabo
really? ok...I mean...really?

